# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Anyone Have Green Anole Experiance? Neglected Lizards!

## Kelsieb

In a desperate dash to try and get my GAPF to show some interest in food other than rats I ordered some feeder lizards from a well known company and promised myself that I would humanely dispatch them and feed them off. Well, they got here and my heart broke for the little buggers! I ordered 10, out of ten 1 of them had MBD and, I suspect, had broken hips and was dragging his rear end around, was in obvious pain and severely emaciated and dehydrated. All but one possibly two of the others are also severely underweight and dehydrated. A couple were so desperate for water they began drinking the urine of a nearby cage mate! I realized that the lizards would arrive with missing tails and bite marks but for a company to send out ones as skinny, injured and sickly as these are is discusting to me. Could they not have at least given them water first?? I don't understand how a company that claims to love reptiles could send out any animal in such bad shape, even if it is 'only' a feeder!  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Any way, I am now the owner of 9 green anoles and am wondering if anyone could give me any advice at all in how to care for them properly. I have supplies coming in the mail that include a Mercury heat and UVA/UVB bulb, baby dubia roaches, mealworms, calci-worms, vines, a food dish for the bugs and a bottle to mist them with. There may be more but that's all I can remember off the top of my head. I've included a few pics of the lizards, although they are crappy phone pics and don't really show how truly thin they are. Lucky for me I had an old large Exo-Terra aborial cage laying around. I used Eco Earth bedding, the same stuff I use for my African pixie frogs, is that okay for these little guys? How do I sex the smaller anoles? I know for sure that one is a male, he's HUGE and flashed me his dewlap when I was transferring them to their new cage.

----------


## findiviglio

Hi, very glad you are interested in these lizards...also neglected in the trade, even though they are popular...thought of as "beginners lizardss" but actuall very complex.  Properly set up, a group will provide more of interest than can be imagined...those I set up during my years with the Bx Zoo stole the show from many "more dramatic" creatures!  Here's a 5 part article I've written on care & nat history...sorry for the different links, i've since gone to single, longer articles.  Please let me know if you have any questions, best,  Frank

----------


## Kelsieb

> Hi, very glad you are interested in these lizards...also neglected in the trade, even though they are popular...thought of as "beginners lizardss" but actuall very complex.  Properly set up, a group will provide more of interest than can be imagined...those I set up during my years with the Bx Zoo stole the show from many "more dramatic" creatures!  Here's a 5 part article I've written on care & nat history...sorry for the different links, i've since gone to single, longer articles.  Please let me know if you have any questions, best,  Frank


Thanks so much for the link! I do have one question, I noticed today that apparently I have at least two males and they were displaying aggressive behaviour over a female with dewlaps showing and head bobbing. The female was also bobbing her head but showed no dewlap. I've included a picture. One male made a small swipe with his tail before I split them up. Should I seperate them ASAP or will they work it out? If I should how many females should I put with the single male?

----------


## findiviglio

> Thanks so much for the link! I do have one question, I noticed today that apparently I have at least two males and they were displaying aggressive behaviour over a female with dewlaps showing and head bobbing. One male made a small swipe with his tail before I split them up. Should I seperate them ASAP? If so how many females should I put with the single male?


My pleasure; yes, males cannot be kept together unless given a huge exhibit...greenhouse type setting, etc;  You can keep several females, as many as tank size permits, with a male; just keep an eye on them - fighting not as common as with males, but dominance hierarchy will develop; submissive animals may not be able to bask and feed, and will also be subject to stress related disorders.  Provide lots of cover, multiple basking sites; pl keep me posted, frank

----------


## Kelsieb

> My pleasure; yes, males cannot be kept together unless given a huge exhibit...greenhouse type setting, etc;  You can keep several females, as many as tank size permits, with a male; just keep an eye on them - fighting not as common as with males, but dominance hierarchy will develop; submissive animals may not be able to bask and feed, and will also be subject to stress related disorders.  Provide lots of cover, multiple basking sites; pl keep me posted, frank


I will have to do some moving around but can get a second cage going. I think I only have the two males, if there are any more they are young and undeveloped. I adore these little guys already, they are pretty and funny. Hopefully they can all recover from their neglected states! I am moving later this year and will be able to build them a huge cage once I move. Would an 8' wide by 4' tall plexiglass enclosure be enough for the two males to establish seperate territories?

Edit to add: would a Zilla fresh air screen cage that is 12 deep, 18 wide, 20 tall work for now to seperate the males? My room is kept at 78-80 degrees to keep my Giant African Pixie frogs cozy so the anoles wouldn't be cold and I don't mind misting several times a day or even maybe getting them a small water dripper or something if that would help with humidity. Thank you so much for your help! I really want to do right by these poor little guys!

----------


## Kelsieb

An update on my neglected anole colony. They appear to be doing much better and I now believe I have 3 males but one looks to be very young. His dewlap barely shows any color and he's very small and thin. Can he be housed with another male for the time being since he's so young and non aggressive? He acts just like a female and does submissive head bobs whenever the big male displays dominance. I only noticed it because, until a special aborial dish I ordered arrives, I've been feeding them every other day in a Kritter Keeper. It's the only way I can get them to eat. 7 out of 9 are eating well, including the big male and his favourite female who's very beaten up and covered in bite scars. I suspect she's had eggs before. I feed these two together and their behaviour is awesome! She waits for the male to eat first, then does submissive head bobs and takes herself a worm. Very fascinating! I ordered another cage that should be here by tomorrow according to the tracking info. Some supplies arrived and I tricked out their cage, they seem quite taken with the fake vine and bamboo stalks. I also got them a Mercury Vapor bulb. Enjoy the pics!

ETA: I was wondering if it's possible that some of these guys are Brown Anoles or another species of anole? Some have beautiful back patterns and others are active and alert but still a deep brown, others have brown noses and tails. Is this from illness or something else? You can see the brown ones and the back pattern in the pics.

----------


## findiviglio

> An update on my neglected anole colony. They appear to be doing much better and I now believe I have 3 males but one looks to be very young. His dewlap barely shows any color and he's very small and thin. Can he be housed with another male for the time being since he's so young and non aggressive? He acts just like a female and does submissive head bobs whenever the big male displays dominance. I only noticed it because, until a special aborial dish I ordered arrives, I've been feeding them every other day in a Kritter Keeper. It's the only way I can get them to eat. 7 out of 9 are eating well, including the big male and his favourite female who's very beaten up and covered in bite scars. I suspect she's had eggs before. I feed these two together and their behaviour is awesome! She waits for the male to eat first, then does submissive head bobs and takes herself a worm. Very fascinating! I ordered another cage that should be here by tomorrow according to the tracking info. Some supplies arrived and I tricked out their cage, they seem quite taken with the fake vine and bamboo stalks. I also got them a Mercury Vapor bulb. Enjoy the pics!
> 
> ETA: I was wondering if it's possible that some of these guys are Brown Anoles or another species of anole? Some have beautiful back patterns and others are active and alert but still a deep brown, others have brown noses and tails. Is this from illness or something else? You can see the brown ones and the back pattern in the pics.


Hi,

Small male would likely be stressed if in with lg male, even if no agression, and no way to predict when larger will begin to attack him; brown anoles do not turn green, different physical appearance (sorry, I couldn't see clearly in photo, check online for Anolis sagrei); re earleir post, ambient temp good, but should have acess to warmer basking spot, best,  Frank

----------


## Silkmoth

Can you tell us what company they came from?

----------


## Kelsieb

Silkmoth, I sent you a PM.

A bit of an update for those interested, I have 6 anoles left. 2 males 4 females. The others were all males and due to very limited space and fighting I was forced to humanely euthanize them. I really didn't want to but it wasn't fair to them to keep them alive and force them to live with each other in such a stressful environment which would eventually turn to fighting to death. The remaining anoles are doing beautifully and are wonderful pets. They are getting healthier by the day and are very active. One male, Broccoli aka Broc, has begun breeding with his largest and healthy weighted female I call Big Girl because of how large she is. She's nearly the size of Broc. I've included pictures of both anole cages and both groups. The other male is named Geico.

*findiviglio,* *The cage that Big Girl is in has no substrate since their cage is the tall one made out of screen and covered in plastic on the sides to keep humidity in. Would placing a decent sized dish full of moist substrate on the floor of the cage suffice for when Big Girl is ready to lay?*​

----------


## Silkmoth

They look great! May I will buy some to rescue. I want some to go in with my frogs. I give flies, bluebottles, to my mantids. I bet they would love them along with small crix. Are they fast enough to avoid Freddie my whites tree frog? I dont want them eaten if they will be pets.

----------


## findiviglio

> Silkmoth, I sent you a PM.
> 
> A bit of an update for those interested, I have 6 anoles left. 2 males 4 females. The others were all males and due to very limited space and fighting I was forced to humanely euthanize them. I really didn't want to but it wasn't fair to them to keep them alive and force them to live with each other in such a stressful environment which would eventually turn to fighting to death. The remaining anoles are doing beautifully and are wonderful pets. They are getting healthier by the day and are very active. One male, Broccoli aka Broc, has begun breeding with his largest and healthy weighted female I call Big Girl because of how large she is. She's nearly the size of Broc. I've included pictures of both anole cages and both groups. The other male is named Geico.
> 
> *findiviglio,* *The cage that Big Girl is in has no substrate since their cage is the tall one made out of screen and covered in plastic on the sides to keep humidity in. Would placing a decent sized dish full of moist substrate on the floor of the cage suffice for when Big Girl is ready to lay?*​


They often lay in flower pots and bowls as you describe; moist substrate with some leaves, other ground cover usually fine, best,  Frank

----------


## Kelsieb

> They look great! May I will buy some to rescue. I want some to go in with my frogs. I give flies, bluebottles, to my mantids. I bet they would love them along with small crix. Are they fast enough to avoid Freddie my whites tree frog? I dont want them eaten if they will be pets.


They are very fast but I'm not sure if it's a good idea to mix species unless you have a very large enclosure. Your Whites tree frog will probably frighten the anoles, especially if he thinks they are food and hunts them. One of the cages in my pictures is a screen reptarium that is 16"x16"x30" that I got off amazon.com. Only $50. The plastic on the sides I got from Josh's Frogs is the larger screen reptarium plastic covers cut to fit the sides and half the top of the cage and stuck on the frame of the cage with shipping tape. Very quick and easy to do. I think I spent more on the decorum than I did on the cage itself!

Perhaps if you wait a couple months I will have babies to sell if Broc keeps it up! I noticed we live quite close to each other so no need to pay for shipping!

----------


## Kelsieb

> They often lay in flower pots and bowls as you describe; moist substrate with some leaves, other ground cover usually fine, best,  Frank


That's awesome! Do you know how long the females carry the first batch of eggs for after breeding occurs?

----------


## findiviglio

> They are very fast but I'm not sure if it's a good idea to mix species unless you have a very large enclosure. Your Whites tree frog will probably frighten the anoles, especially if he thinks they are food and hunts them. One of the cages in my pictures is a screen reptarium that is 16"x16"x30" that I got off amazon.com. Only $50. The plastic on the sides I got from Josh's Frogs is the larger screen reptarium plastic covers cut to fit the sides and half the top of the cage and stuck on the frame of the cage with shipping tape. Very quick and easy to do. I think I spent more on the decorum than I did on the cage itself!
> 
> Perhaps if you wait a couple months I will have babies to sell if Broc keeps it up! I noticed we live quite close to each other so no need to pay for shipping!


Hello,

White's Treefrogs hunt by night, when anoles cannot see well and move slowy; they frog will eat the anoles in time; ebven in large zoo exhibits, they are able to catch nocturnal house geckos.   best, frank

----------


## findiviglio

> That's awesome! Do you know how long the females carry the first batch of eggs for after breeding occurs?


Hi..they can most likely store sperm, and can delay laying if conditions are not ideal, so it's difficult to figure gestation times.  Here's some general info on breeding.

----------


## Kelsieb

Quick update: Big Girl, the large female anole that Broc bred a week ago, is really starting to develop a pregnant belly! Here's some pics of her in brown and green.

----------



----------


## Elliriyanna

dont know if its still needed bu here are a couple caresheets 

Green Anole (Anolis carolinensis) Caresheet
http://www.wnyherpsociety.org/yahoo_....104180533.pdf
Green Anole

----------


## Kelsieb

> dont know if its still needed bu here are a couple caresheets 
> 
> Green Anole (Anolis carolinensis) Caresheet
> http://www.wnyherpsociety.org/yahoo_....104180533.pdf
> Green Anole


Thanks!

----------


## Kelsieb

I have the first egg today! Wicked tiny, smaller than a tic tac I swear! I was lucky enough to catch her laying it.

----------

CatherineM

----------


## findiviglio

That is lucky!   Hard to imagine that a fully-formed anole will emerge, isn't it?!   Enjoy,  frank

----------


## MsBlueRose

Aww, so lucky. I never got my eggs to hatch. I had a pair of Anoles that bread when I was a little girl. I wanted the eggs to hatch so bad, but I was way too young to know how to do it right... Good luck, can't wait to see the next pics!  :Smile:

----------

